# Nook Mile Islands versus Kapp'n Tours. Which one do you prefer?



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 27, 2021)

Okay now this is going to be an interesting topic. When the 2.0 update came out one of the things that caught my interest was the Kapp'n Tour Islands and from what I understand so far is that you go to islands that is supposed to be like seasonal different times to get materials and learn certain diys. However, one of the downsides is that you can only do it once per day and its RNG weather you get the one island you want to get. It does cost 1,000 miles so its not bad. There is a trick that if you have additional users added to your island you can go to Kapp'n Tour islands has many times as you want, just remember to give the user a lot of nook miles when doing tasks. Overall Kapp'n Tours is an interesting concept if you want to get materials, but the only thing is you need to have your island at 3 stars and to have K.K. Slider visit your island in order for Kapp'n to appear on the island.

Now as for as Nook Mile islands go I would say they are kinda better, because you can use a lot of nook mile tickets to go to a lot of islands to get materials you want and not to mention you can find any villager you want to have on your island (that is if you have an open plot). You can do as many times as you want and there is no limit to how many nook mile tickets you use, so that makes it better than the Kapp'n Tours. So if you don't really care for Kapp'n too much I say go with Nook Mile islands and the best thing is you can actually access them at the beginning of the game when airport is opened up for the first time.

In conclusion both Nook Mile Islands and Kapp'n Tours are similar to each other, but the only difference is that Nook Mile Islands can help you find villagers whereas Kapp'n Tours can help you find seasonal DIYS that you may need and not to mention getting Gyroid Fragments, but which one do you prefer and why?


----------



## Snek (Nov 27, 2021)

I chose Kappn tour because those islands offer more materials than the regular mystery islands. When I visited the star fragment island, I was in shock how much more useful the Kappn tours were compared to the Dodo mystery islands. Going to seasonal islands and the HHP vine/moss island was also a great way to get diys I might have missed and materials that I needed to restock. The only use of the mystery islands now is villager hunting. That's it. A NMT also costs more NookMiles than a Kappn tour. So if you're not villager hunting, then Kappn tours are a better buy.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 27, 2021)

Snek said:


> I chose Kappn tour because those islands offer more materials than the regular mystery islands. When I visited the star fragment island, I was in shock how much more useful the Kappn tours were compared to the Dodo mystery islands. Going to seasonal islands and the HHP vine/moss island was also a great way to get diys I might have missed and materials that I needed to restock. The only use of the mystery islands now is villager hunting. That's it. A NMT also costs more NookMiles than a Kappn tour. So if you're not villager hunting, then Kappn tours are a better buy.


Yeah thats a great point. I was there at the shooting star island myself and I was so impressed how well it was done. I was able to get a lot of star fragments from the rocks and I was able to do a lot of wishing on the island.


----------



## daringred_ (Nov 27, 2021)

honestly, they're both about even for me? kapp'n islands have the advantage of offering seasonal materials but a) they're the rarer kind and b) i've personally already crafted the items that require those materials. the only islands left of his that are useful to me are the shooting stars island (although i'm pretty sure i already have enough fragments to craft everything i'm missing anyway) and the vines/moss island, which i've only seen once since launch. the gyroid fragments are generally the only thing i go for, but even those will become redundant soon since i've already found around half of the gyroids.

the NMT islands, while less exciting, have the advantage of having a piece of furniture in the trees. as someone who's trying to catalogue every color variant, it's a little extra help in finding stuff i still need to take to cyrus. i thought kapp'n islands would have the same thing (one furniture piece, one wasp) and was surprised when they didn't. NMT islands also have villagers on them if you're looking or have a space free, which arguably gives them more worth in the long run.


----------



## Fruitcup (Nov 27, 2021)

Lol rip nook mile islands


----------



## Corvusrene (Nov 27, 2021)

Nook mile islands are mostly only good for villager hunting now. The only thing that's better about nmt islands is that you can go to multiple a day.


----------



## Sweetley (Nov 27, 2021)

Both are fine and useful in their own ways. I love the idea behind the Kapp'n Tours because of the rare stuff you can find, but I hate the fact that they cost 1000 Nook Miles per trip tbh, as I prefer to spend all my NM more for the new items and I'm always short on them. Nook Mile Islands are helpful to find your dream villagers along with some usual stuff like DIY recipes for example.


----------



## EmGee (Nov 27, 2021)

I don't really have a particular preference, but Kapp'n islands are the only place to dig up gyroid fragments and occasionally get glowing moss and vines for some of the new DIYs, so depending on how many of those you plan to craft, they're worth quite a few visits


----------



## samticore (Nov 27, 2021)

definitely kapp'n tours. i love me recipes and moss and vines


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Nov 27, 2021)

Kapp’n because it’s less effort honestly. They both have pros and cons but the ability to just walk up and go is a deciding feature to me.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm going to be the odd one out and say nook mile islands. For one thing, you can go there multiple times and restock on materials you're running low on, while Kapp'n islands you can only go once. Sure Kapp'n islands has more interesting islands, but the only one I care about is the vine and glowing moss islands which has those materials and plumeria bushes. Must be why I'm not that excited to go every time I get the chance...

Another thing about the nook mile islands is that you can gain an easier way of getting bells there. Right now you can hunt Sturgeon down by scaring other fish away in any island that has a river mouth. (I don't recommend the ones where most of the water meet the cliffs however)
When the Sturgeon isn't available you can catch rare palm tree bugs and sharks in the summer season when it's available. Sure it takes time, but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 27, 2021)

Paperboy012305 said:


> I'm going to be the odd one out and say nook mile islands. For one thing, you can go there multiple times and restock on materials you're running low on, while Kapp'n islands you can only go once. Sure Kapp'n islands has more interesting islands, but the only one I care about is the vine and glowing moss islands which has those materials and plumeria bushes. Must be why I'm not that excited to go every time I get the chance...
> 
> Another thing about the nook mile islands is that you can gain an easier way of getting bells there. Right now you can hunt Sturgeon down by scaring other fish away in any island that has a river mouth. (I don't recommend the ones where most of the water meet the cliffs however)
> When the Sturgeon isn't available you can catch rare palm tree bugs and sharks in the summer season when it's available. Sure it takes time, but it's worth it in the end.


Oh yeah I forgot about that. I used to go to a Nook Mile Island where it had like a "Shark" design to it, but the only way to get to that island is during the Summer season and its pretty rare, but once you get to it you can catch so many sharks.


----------



## Livia (Nov 27, 2021)

I prefer nook mile islands because I enjoy villager hunting.


----------



## Fraggle (Nov 27, 2021)

Kapp’n definitely mostly because there are no wasps when you chop trees and they annoy me!


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 27, 2021)

Fraggle said:


> Kapp’n definitely mostly because there are no wasps when you chop trees and they annoy me!


Yeah I noticed that there are no wasps to be found on Kapp'n Tours which makes it easy to cut down trees and not have to worry about wasps.


----------



## Pokeking (Nov 27, 2021)

I would say the Kapp'n Islands since the player can potentially visit islands that are out of seasons and obtain DIY recipe cards that they might have to trade for or wait over time.


----------



## Red Cat (Nov 27, 2021)

Fraggle said:


> Kapp’n definitely mostly because there are no wasps when you chop trees and they annoy me!


No furniture drops from trees either although they aren't as helpful now that you have Cyrus for getting different color variants of furniture. NMT have some useful islands like tree bug island and tarantula / scorpion island, but the rates are too low to make it worth buying a bunch of NMT. Kapp'n is much more likely to give you a rare island and it's guaranteed to be a rare island with the good belongings fortune.


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 27, 2021)

Kappn’s islands have more variation and more useful materials generally. There’s more anticipation when you’re waiting for the screen to load. It could be winter! It could be summer! It could be nighttime and full of shooting stars. It’s just a more varied experience. I do appreciate that we can go on as many Nook Miles islands in a day as we want to though. They’re still very useful to me, when it comes to gathering regular materials like types of wood.


----------



## dragonfire42 (Nov 27, 2021)

I prefer Kapp’n because I actually get some variety. 90% of my plane islands are plain (which I guess makes sense). I went to _so many_ looking for scorpion island because I couldn’t find any on my island, I’ve gotten very bored with them. Kapp’n has taken me to special islands at least as often as boring ones, so far.


----------



## Sharksheep (Nov 27, 2021)

I've burnt through probably over 2k NMTs at this point so I've seen all the mystery islands including the hybrid flower ones they removed last year. Kapp'n Tours actually gives me variety and materials I need and limits me from just going to the islands nonstop unless I time travel for it.


----------



## Rosch (Nov 27, 2021)

The boat tour obviously offers more, but the downside is it's limited to one tour per day. Which is a shame. But this still wins for me.

Of course, mystery islands are still essential for villager hunting, which is very important to a lot of players.


----------



## xxcodexx (Nov 28, 2021)

it seems to me that Kapp tours are for the gyroids and veggies/fruits where the Nook isles are for bugs. i havent checked to see if the bugs still produce on the Nooks islands since the update however, i have noticed no bugs Ever on the Kapp isles. 
i also think its a disgrace that they charge you 1000nm for the Kapp tours. 
because of that i have a question...has anyone cut down all the trees/rocks/plants etc on the Kapp isles? i started the other day but i was too lazy to complete it lol! i cant help but to think that theres something more in them that i just havent found yet.


----------



## DaisyFan (Nov 28, 2021)

I would say Kapp'n Tours because I would find the gyroid fragment, vines and glowing moss, extra crops, etc.


----------



## magicaldonkey (Nov 28, 2021)

nook mile islands! (but only when you have a free plot heh)-

although the whole seasonal variation for kapp'n tours is a thing as well as the different items, my chances are lower as i reset my island before the 2.0 update


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 28, 2021)

magicaldonkey said:


> nook mile islands! (but only when you have a free plot heh)-
> 
> although the whole seasonal variation for kapp'n tours is a thing as well as the different items, my chances are lower as i reset my island before the 2.0 update


Yeah like I said before you actually need to have a 3 star island and to have K.K. Slider visit your island in order for Kapp'n to show up on your island.


----------



## JKDOS (Nov 28, 2021)

I don't like Kappn's islands, but I also don't like NMT islands. Kappn's islands take the win though since you can find some out of season islands to change things up.


----------



## Mutti (Nov 28, 2021)

Kapp’n boat islands 100%, i spend way more time on those island and they have more to offer eg. Gyroid, star island dont get me wrong in 2020 nookmile islands were amazing but after a year of release they can only offer so much to attract me there and i dont see mych point for them now tbh.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Nov 28, 2021)

Mutti said:


> Kapp’n boat islands 100%, i spend way more time on those island and they have more to offer eg. Gyroid, star island dont get me wrong in 2020 nookmile islands were amazing but after a year of release they can only offer so much to attract me there and i dont see mych point for them now tbh.


Yeah I used to do a lot of villager hunting last year but now since I've seen a lot of the villagers I don't find myself doing it more often. I've been playing for so long that it feels like that I've seen all of the villagers. Yes I am aware of the newer ones, but I am just going to take it slow.


----------



## vixenvertigo (Nov 28, 2021)

Hmm I think this because of the way I like to play the game in general, but neither!

I hate both equally. I find them tedious. I prefer to barter online if I need certain items from the tours or islands. I have to be pretty desperate for materials to go on either


----------



## dragonair (Nov 28, 2021)

I haven't been to a NMT island in months tbh. I stopped trying to get villagers from them since I started campsite cycling and they never really gave me anything else that I needed. Kapp'n's Islands are much better imo. I get gyroids, recipes, crops, materials that are seasonal, and can get star fragments.


----------



## OiGuessWho (Nov 28, 2021)

Kapp'n tours, boiiii. I keep getting an interesting variety of them, and one island gave me _loads_ of Gold nuggets. The only thing that would make them perfect would be if they also had villagers on when you wanted to villager hunt - IDK if they have that.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 28, 2021)

Even though they're limited to one per day, I have to go with Kapp'n. From past experience, I _hate_ the random chance element to finding villagers on Nook Miles Islands and I opted instead to just scan all of my residents in via amiibo, so that aspect of Nook Miles Islands is useless to me. The possibility for Kapp'n to take you to an island in a different season or the star fragment island is way more interesting. The Nook Mile Islands are a good, fairly reliable source of the common crafting materials like the three types of wood, stone, ore, and clay, but depending on what sort of island you end up on with Kapp'n, you might have that covered too. 

Still wish the Dodos would've taken us to these mysterious islands as an alternative to the ordinary Nook Miles Islands so Kapp'n could've taken us to Tortimer's Island or an equivalent with minigames, but alas.


----------



## Clock (Nov 28, 2021)

Kapp'n is more nicer imo with the islands and its 50% off of the Nook Mile islands.

Kapp'n islands has more unique islands also (Shooting star, Moss, etc)


----------



## Blueskyy (Nov 28, 2021)

I got my first shooting star island yesterday. I realized it was that once I saw it was dark in the island. It was a fun surprise. I do wish there was a small mini game to do as well.


----------



## SugarMage (Nov 28, 2021)

I much prefer Kapp'n islands! Even though there are some rare ones, I usually just consider NMT islands as copies of my island when I need extra materials or a way to hunt for villagers - which I rarely do. The Kapp'n islands have a lot more variety and even if I end up on a plain one I still get a gyroid fragment and a recipe hehe.


----------

